# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  pinout ALCATEL BG32C

## amejma

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام 
أريد فك شفرة alcatel BG32C 
لدى أريد منك مساعتي في كيفية صنع كابل أو معرفة pinout  
و شكرا

----------


## mohamed73

Alcatel BG3 Cable Pinout

----------


## amejma

شكرا حبيببي يا غالي و أسف عن التاخير

----------

